# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Christmas Stories?

## Abi

While i was on holiday, i saw a show with Lucy Pargeter, who plays Chastity Dingle. She said that at Christmas 3 people are leaving, and theres going to be a kidnap story going on.

I dont know if this is true or not (hence why its in the rumour mill), but if it were, then the kidnap story must be around Chastity and that family, because otherwise isn't it a bit early for them to know about the Christmas stories? 5 months before xmas seems a bit OTT.

They'd know who was leaving, as they would've quit already. She did seem very coy about if shewas leaving or not... she just said that she was contracted untill December, and then she'll see what happens.

So what do you reckon? Who'll leave, and whats this kidnap story all about (If its true, mind)?

----------


## Luna

sounds like a good storyline....cant wait if its actually happening!!!!

oh and abi dont mention christmas so early in the year almost fell off my seat seeing that!!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Emmerdale actress Lorraine Chase has decided to quit the Yorkshire-based soap after four years in the role. 

Lorraine, who plays the Dales' Steph Stokes, will bow out at the end of the year in a storyline which ensures closure for the character. 

Steph is leaving so around christmas. 

The actor playing Jimmy King is also rumoured to be leaving.

----------


## Abi

She was very carefull to say "leaving" and not "dying" during the show. She looked like she was really trying to choose her words carefully, even though she said that shes already said too much.

Wouldn't mind if Jimmy left, but i'd prefer it to be some huge senstational story with a great charcter, as Emmerdale does them really well (in other words, not him!).

And yeah i agree Luna, it is a bit early to be thinking about it, aint it?!

----------


## Luna

i am so disappointed that jimmy didnt die the other day....he really is getting to be deadwood in there?? really what is the point of him?? sadie should have hit im either a few more times or alot harder in my opinion

----------


## Hopes

Speculation Speculation Speculation, why don't we just wait and find out nearer the time, save everyone wondering about it. Like im starting to do already.

----------


## Ermintrude

> Speculation Speculation Speculation, why don't we just wait and find out nearer the time, save everyone wondering about it. Like im starting to do already.



I totally agree with you there Hopes  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Bit too early for all this folks.  :Nono:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Footie_Chick

Well i have heard about a kidnap storyline but it must happen before christmas as it involved   Spoiler:    Sadie and Cain and both these characters are due to leave before then  
I read this in "Whats on Tv" today.

----------


## Joanne

I read somewhere that Cain takes the rap for Sam re Alice so I presumed he would be leaving by going to prison. Anyone else heard this?

----------


## Babe14

Unless things have changed  Jeff Hordley (Cain isn't suppose to be leaving until Septmber along with Patsy Kensit (Sadie)

Lorraine Chase is definitely leaving at the end of the year.  Danny is leaving sometime during the summer. So I'm guessing these are the 3, Lorraine being the one to leave at the end of the year.  Adam maybe reappearing so this could relate to the kidnap rumour.

----------


## Amethyst

> I read somewhere that Cain takes the rap for Sam re Alice so I presumed he would be leaving by going to prison. Anyone else heard this?


I thought that Cain and Sadie have a car crash and die some time soon.

Amethyst

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It's true that Cain takes the rap for Alice's death but i did hear about him being involved in a car crash with Sadie so who knows! But i think he will go to prison as he does take the blame for Alice's death.

----------


## Jojo

I think it will be a very difficult one for the police to prove though.  Would they be able to find definite proof that it was Cain that administered the overdose of morphine.  It could have be Alice herself that did it, and with all of the Dingles saying it was them, maybe the case gets thrown out  :Searchme:   That would then leave the way, for Cain to be back in the Dingle fold, for being prepared to sacrifice himself in this way and then, bang, here comes the car crash  :Searchme:

----------


## Babe14

I think that both Cain and Sadie will have two seperate exits that may lead to one exit.

I.E Sadie's final exit maybe to do with the Kings
Cain's exit to do with Debbie/Jasmine and the abortion?

These would be appropriate exits for them. However there is still the outstanding matter of their involvement in the house collapse which could link their main exit together. I.E the car crash, someone could say cut the brakes, Cain /sadie argue probably about   Spoiler:     sadie giving Jasmine the money for the abortion   the car goesout of control, bang, goodbye Sadie, Cain survives but does a runner....
Then we would have a follow up storyline to all of this..

----------


## alan45

> It's true that Cain takes the rap for Alice's death but i did hear about him being involved in a car crash with Sadie so who knows! But i think he will go to prison as he does take the blame for Alice's death.


   Spoiler:    He gets released on Â£50,000 bail later this week put up by Sadie

----------


## Jojo

> Spoiler:    He gets released on Â£50,000 bail later this week put up by Sadie


 From reading that, Sadie is playing one heck of a game isn't she!! 

P.S.  Is that a self portrait in your sig, Alan?? Looking good!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

> From reading that, Sadie is playing one heck of a game isn't she!! 
> 
> P.S. Is that a self portrait in your sig, Alan?? Looking good!!!


A deadly game of blackmail, revenge and betrayal.  Wouldn't like to be her when Cain finds out! :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

Love the Sig Alan45 :Lol:  and :Lol:  Jojomum

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Spoiler:    He gets released on Â£50,000 bail later this week put up by Sadie


Oooh thanks for the spoiler! Didn't realise that was going to happen...i agree, Sadie is playing one heck of a game!

----------


## westham

doest their affair start up again up again and they get caught at christmas

----------

